# Any way to found out the era on this Siebert Tricycle?



## Agent-007 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for any info or pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool trike. I would guess based on design features late 30's/early 40s but I'm sure some of our toy experts will weigh in on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd say pretty much the same as Shawn for a time period, especially with that seat having the padded insert.

Dave


----------



## FloridaRust (Mar 7, 2014)

I had one of these trikes a few years ago and being that its morning atm. Basics of my memory serves its a early 1940's/late that was model after the B16 model planes giving hence the wing on the rear molding step. The way I remember some years of these trikes are the rear hub domes have smoothness its roughly 1930's area and than they placed the Service or something in 1940's/ 50's on the hubcaps in rear. But this might been awhile so im going on faint memory


----------



## Agent-007 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guys!  I am always amazed at the build quality of the past and it is reflected with this item.  I have had no luck in finding any history on this company.


----------



## Dobie (Mar 7, 2014)

Check these  http://www.tricyclefetish.com/seibert.php       this one provides a bit of company history  http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/o-w-siebert-toys-catalog-1956-illustrated-gardner


----------

